# Dogs on Public Transport



## brodiebabe (19 Jul 2008)

Are dogs (other then Guide dogs) allowed on Dublin Bus, Luas & trains?


Edit - Found the answer for Dublin Bus (it is a Yes)

[broken link removed]

*ANIMALS* 
No animal shall travel on a bus except with the permission of the driver (who may withdraw this permission at any time) and in such portion of the vehicle as the driver may direct. Except guide dogs. ​ 
Edit -   Irish Rail
[broken link removed]​ 

*Q. **Can pets travel on the train?* 
*A.* Pets (with the exception of Guide dogs) are not allowed onto the DART or Suburban rail trains. They are allowed on Intercity trains ONLY in a box.​


----------



## GeneralZod (19 Jul 2008)

No.


----------

